# Bobcat 650 vs Cat 262



## tkettel (Nov 4, 2015)

Bobcat 650 versus Cat 262? Will be used mostly for plowing and deliveries. Upgrading from a Cat 232 which I like but just can’t lift enough.


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Cat pros. comfort, fuel consumption 

Bobcat pros. Pushing power.


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)

They are both nice machines as I have run both. I think the new Bobcat interior is pretty close to the Cat now.
We have a great Bobcat dealer nearby so if i was in your shoes I think that would make the decision for me. Just my 2 cents. Good luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're making deliveries with a skidsteer?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes delivering soil, gravel etc from the pile to the work area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Yes delivering soil, gravel etc from the pile to the work area.


I was thinking Amazon or GrubHub...


----------



## rodbuilder1947 (Dec 11, 2019)

tkettel said:


> Bobcat 650 versus Cat 262? Will be used mostly for plowing and deliveries. Upgrading from a Cat 232 which I like but just can't lift enough.


----------



## rodbuilder1947 (Dec 11, 2019)

Bobcats are junk. Too much "safety" crap and too hard to work on.

Plus, did you evef notice how many of them you see for sale that havd been on fire? Reason? Rubber fuel lines!!!

Personally id say stay from Cats too. Thr lift/hp ratio sucks.

My chouce is New holland for a wheel loader, or TEREX/ASV for a track machine.

MUCH better ride and killer hp/lift ratios.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Terex?


----------



## rodbuilder1947 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Terex?


Terex bought out ASV.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought Terex went out of business a few years ago? No longer making backhoes/wheel loaders?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> I thought Terex went out of business a few years ago? No longer making backhoes/wheel loaders?


I've seen resale prices on some Terex loaders...that tells me all I need to know.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've seen resale prices on some Terex loaders...that tells me all I need to know.


But the old Terex loaders were "green", must not be your shade of green


----------



## rodbuilder1947 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've seen resale prices on some Terex loaders...that tells me all I need to know.[/QUOTEGo drive ond and youll never hsve anyth in ng lse.
> 
> All the word caterpillar means is, high parts cost and crappy performance specs.
> 
> Do what you want!!!


----------



## JB 812 (Nov 18, 2019)

Are you set on getting a bobcat or cat?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rodbuilder1947 said:


> All the word caterpillar means is, high parts cost and crappy performance specs.
> 
> Do what you want!!!


Interesting that you left out Kubota skids.

And if you look at any of the more well known\reliable heavy equipment manufacturers--Deere, Cat, Komatsu--all their parts are expensive. And all their resale values are higher. There's a reason for that.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

tkettel said:


> Bobcat 650 versus Cat 262? Will be used mostly for plowing and deliveries. Upgrading from a Cat 232 which I like but just can't lift enough.


Both great machines/brands. Performance wise, they aren't going to be much different, one might be a little better at one thing while the other is slightly better at another. We are in the heart of Cat country, but their service to the local smaller business leaves a lot to be desired. So I would choose which ever is going to give you the best price and/or service.

My cousin has a new (1 yr old) Cat machine that's comparable to our S590. I ran it about 2weeks ago on his property. Some things I like better about the Cat, others I didn't. Couple differences I noticed right away, was that the cabs are comparable in comfort/quality, but Cat cab was quieter & the bobcat cab had more room. Controls on bobcat feel better to me, but that could be what I'm used to.


----------

